# Proof of residence for spouse visa



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi everyone!

I am looking to apply for a spouse visa for my partner. To begin with, we will be living with my father till we sort out other living arrangements. I have heard that various documents are required as proof of where you'll be living. I've been told that one of these things should be the land registry document, though my father does not feel that it will be safe to send documents like that abroad so he's quite reluctant. He's suggested council tax bills and letters from the lawyer at the time of purchase for the property, though I'm not sure of these suggestions.

So really, what I want to ask is what documents are needed/can be used to prove our residence for a spouse visa? 

Thanks!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

jack123 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I am looking to apply for a spouse visa for my partner. To begin with, we will be living with my father till we sort out other living arrangements. I have heard that various documents are required as proof of where you'll be living. I've been told that one of these things should be the land registry document, though my father does not feel that it will be safe to send documents like that abroad so he's quite reluctant. He's suggested council tax bills and letters from the lawyer at the time of purchase for the property, though I'm not sure of these suggestions.
> 
> ...


What we included was the following:

1. Title deeds, NOT downloaded from the internet but actually ordered from the OFFICIAL land registry website, through the post, paid by cheque and everything. Less than 3 months old.

2. Letter from the council with council tax payments. Less than 3 months old.

3. Housing report, done by an independent company which actually came to inspect the house, measure all the rooms and confirm that the house is suitable and will not be overcrowded. Less than 3 months old.

4. Proof the mortgage has always been paid on time.

I think these are all required documents, as stated on the UKBA website. As least they were when we applied, prior to July 9th. If your father is scared of documents getting into wrong hands (though really, literally ANYONE can go on the internet and purchase title deeds for his house), I cannot recommend DHL highly enough... They really got us out of trouble.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the reply! Wow that's quite a lot! So we HAVE to submit the title deeds then? While I think he understands that these documents can be obtained easily enough anyway, he just seems unwilling in case they do fall into the wrong hands though. 

Are there any documents which can be a substitute for the title deeds?? And is the housing report vital? If so I guess I better look into that too!


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

jack123 said:


> Thanks for the reply! Wow that's quite a lot! So we HAVE to submit the title deeds then? While I think he understands that these documents can be obtained easily enough anyway, he just seems unwilling in case they do fall into the wrong hands though.
> 
> Are there any documents which can be a substitute for the title deeds?? And is the housing report vital? If so I guess I better look into that too!



Well, you don't HAVE to submit the deeds, it's just that you are required to, as far as I understood. I did apply before July 9th but I don't think anything has changed in this respect. You may be lucky and the UKBA may overlook this but then again I would not risk it. I remember reading recently on the forum that someone got refused a visa over a similar issue. It was either title deeds or the housing report they did not include... or both.

I am feeling a bit impish today so let me suggest you try and read between the lines here  ANYONE, and I mean ANYONE can legally request title deeds for a certain house, without the owner being informed or anything, as long as they provide a UK cheque for 8 pounds I think  

And the deeds can be legally sent by the land registry to ANY address in the world, as far as I remember... 

But the best thing would probably be for your dad to understand how the UKBA works...


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Ah so these are requirements without substitutes. Whilst it all sounds easy and simple enough to do, say I went against what he says and SOMETHING did happen... ouch, awkward.

So where would you start with getting a housing report?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Title deeds like birth, marriage and death records are public property and anyone can request an extract just by paying a fee.
While title deeds aren't absolutely required - a solicitor's final account showing full payment and registration with Land Registry will do as well, it's easy to get an official extract from Land Registry.
As for housing report, again it's not an absolute requirement but UKBA can demand it if they aren't happy about overcrowding and suitability. Photos of property, inside and out, may be an alternative.


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

I've just had a read and people have done the housing report part on their own? The immigration solicitor we are using seems to advise this too, will it make much of a difference if I do it?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

jack123 said:


> I've just had a read and people have done the housing report part on their own? The immigration solicitor we are using seems to advise this too, will it make much of a difference if I do it?


Up to you, but I personally would not risk it *shrugs*

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/br...8-spouse-visa-refusal-appeal-please-help.html


----------



## jack123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Does seem safer that way, are there specialists for this or can people like estate agents do it?


----------



## ashkevron (May 1, 2012)

jack123 said:


> Does seem safer that way, are there specialists for this or can people like estate agents do it?


The estate agent who sold us the house told us he had no right to issue such report, we rang our local council, they were charging some 300+ pounds and needed a month to do it and also told us not all councils in the UK would do this. Then we turned to google and were shocked by prices of some of the companies doing housing reports, until in the end we found a company which did it in 4-5 days and cost around 100 pounds if I remember.

I think Joppa is right and title deeds and a housing report are not absolutely necessary, but I don't see how a person who decides whether to grant a visa or not can be 100% sure who owns the house without title deeds. 

The same with the housing report, UKBA can take your word regarding how big the house is and look at the photos, but if your word was enough, then surely there should be no need for any documents really? You don't need bank statements, you can tell UKBA yourself how much savings you have, or you don't need pictures and correspondence with your partner, certainly your word should be good enough for this if it's good enough for the housing report?

In truth, people have been issued visas without title deeds and housing reports, but people have also been refused visas because they did not include official title deeds and housing reports. *shrugs*


----------

